# Bundy 2.0 In Oregon. Milita Seizes Fed Buildings



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Three of Cliven Bundy's sons, militia seize federal building in Oregon | Washington Examiner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/20072-bundy-ranch-2-0-a.html

Scooped by a day.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ha I'm a little slow, slow to respond


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Ha I'm a little slow, slow to respond


I know the feeling.

The article was offered here yesterday, but I was just reading about it on a news aggregator, this morning.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tyranny and oppression at its finest. I do believe nobody likes the government anymore. Maybe we qill get some "real" hope and change....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah i just noticed it now, felt it was worth mentioning. i got mine from an international news source.

?Oregon Under Attack?: Anger over limited response to hostile militia takeover of US government building | Americas | News | The Independent


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Watching


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

seems international news in Canada is misreporting the story.

They are saying they lit fires on federal land, they didn't, they lit fires on their land, in one case to stop a fire that was burning from federal land.

it is sad the news media are lying about this

Armed protesters at Oregon wildlife refuge call militia from around nation to jo


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sometimes I just want to bang my head against the wall. For the love of god, if the media swarmed this area and reported on it veraciously then these idiots would be screaming "the whites get ALL the news coverage".



> The takeover of a remote refuge centre near Burns, Oregon, has prompted a huge reaction on social media but limited mainstream coverage, prompting many to question whether it is *yet another incident of "white terrorism" going unreported.*


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it me or dose the coverage of current event don't seem to be getting full nation attention that this can turn more ugly then a naked picture of Hillary with out makeup on.
and yet I feel compared to the "gentle gaint thug case" it had none stop 24/7 coverage for days before and even after made more headline , hell yahoo youtubers facebook they all lighted up like Christmas lights 
also they getting prison for fires but a protest that was to block law enforcement and fire departments entrances in NYC lead by al Sharpton(will not call him reverend ) started one even it didn't get the millions as he wanted but still had close to like 50-75 people and they did do a traffic jam up and yet not even got a fine knowing what the amount of deaths that can happen even with such a small number or that piece of sh*t black congressman flat out said throw rocks bricks and BOMBS? those are death threats and he is right now likely eating breakfast at his home.
I known criminals who have served for drugs arson even to attempted murder then repeat them all over again get less then 4 years time behind bars and for them to server more then 1 is bullshit on so many levels
so am I the only one who feels this with the news coverage? or am I just crazy paranoid lunatic?
I am filled with piss and vinegar this morning


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it me or dose the coverage of current event don't seem to be getting full nation attention that this can turn more ugly then a naked picture of Hillary with out makeup on.
and yet I feel compared to the "gentle gaint thug case" it had none stop 24/7 coverage for days before and even after made more headline , hell yahoo youtubers facebook they all lighted up like Christmas lights 
also they getting prison for fires but a protest that was to block law enforcement and fire departments entrances in NYC lead by al Sharpton(will not call him reverend ) started one even it didn't get the millions as he wanted but still had close to like 50-75 people and they did do a traffic jam up and yet not even got a fine knowing what the amount of deaths that can happen even with such a small number or that piece of sh*t black congressman flat out said throw rocks bricks and BOMBS? those are death threats and he is right now likely eating breakfast at his home.
I known criminals who have served for drugs arson even to attempted murder then repeat them all over again get less then 4 years time behind bars and for them to server more then 1 is bullshit on so many levels
so am I the only one who feels this with the news coverage? or am I just crazy paranoid lunatic?
I am filled with piss and vinegar this morning


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gambit,



gambit said:


> Is it me or dose the coverage of current event don't seem to be getting full nation attention that this can turn more ugly then a naked picture of Hillary with out makeup on.*THIS MAY BE THE NASTIEST THING YOU HAVE EVER SAID HERE AT PF*
> and yet I feel compared to the "gentle gaint thug case" it had none stop 24/7 coverage for days before and even after made more headline , hell yahoo youtubers facebook they all lighted up like Christmas lights *INTERESTING TO SEE HOW THIS DEVELOPS, FOR NOW THE GOV IS EXPLORING OPTIONS, THEY COULD LOOK BAD HERE WIT THE BUNDY'S AGAIN OR COME OUT LOOKING LIKE THEY HAVE FOUGHT GUNS AND WON.*
> also they getting prison for fires but a protest that was to block law enforcement and fire departments entrances in NYC lead by al Sharpton(will not call him reverend ) *NOR WILL I*started one even it didn't get the millions as he wanted but still had close to like 50-75 people and they did do a traffic jam up and yet not even got a fine knowing what the amount of deaths that can happen even with such a small number or that piece of sh*t black congressman *DUMBASS IS NOW UNDER INVESTIGATION, BAD MOVE CAREER WISE FOR HIM.* flat out said throw rocks bricks and BOMBS? those are death threats and he is right now likely eating breakfast at his home.
> I known criminals who have served for drugs arson even to attempted murder *GAMBIT< JUST BECAUSE I CARE......DUMP YOUR EX CON FRIENDS AND RENOUNCE YOUR GANG AND MAFIA TIES>>>>>YOU HAVE MOVED ON AND NOW ARE MARRIED TO A SOON TO BE LEGAL GUN OWNER>*then repeat them all over again get less then 4 years time behind bars and for them to server more then 1 is bullshit on so many levels
> ...


*THAT MAKES TWO OF US< LETS WATCH THIS AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS, I REALLY KEEP THINKING ABOUT WACO AGAIN ON THIS ONE...... CAUSE THOSE BUNDY BOYS ARE FILLED WITH PISS AND VINEGAR TO*


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

From what I've read and watched, they did that out of spite from their last encounter with the feds. The militias have nothing to do with it. The Hammonds didn't invite them. Whatever happens to them, is their own damn fault. As far as the Hammond's grievences with the feds, that's understandable. These types of events are going to continue IMO.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

gambit said:


> reverend
> had close to like 50-75 people and they did do a traffic jam up and yet not even got a fine knowing what the amount of deaths that can happen even with such a small number or that piece of sh*t black congressman flat out said throw rocks bricks and BOMBS? bullshit on so many levels
> so am I the only one who feels this with the news coverage? or am I just crazy paranoid lunatic?
> I am filled with piss and vinegar this morning


just to reply to this 
reverand is not an actual title and is an optional use so that is your call, normally it is used as term of respect. 
NYC likely was not federal land. This was federal law that applied to federal lands. There was likely misapplication of the law, as the fires were not started on federal land, they spread to federal land, and the laws were about fires started on federal land. There really is no evidence or reason why they would burn the land they did, it made no sense other than what they stated, so I can't understand how they would say it was arson. There was no evidence of poaching, they indicated they called the county - the authority they are responsible to get a burn allowance from prior to starting the fire, that one really is just common sense to be totally false charges. The second they didn't call in the fire but stated it was an emergency. The violated a county fire ban, they should have been charged under that. There is no reason why they would have had intent to burn the federal land intentionally. It was a little reckless but there arn't enough federal resources on that parkland in the area to manage it, which is why in that instance, fires from federal land were jepordizing their property.

From the facts here I can't help but think this is just bad legal activities. In Canada you can't accuse someone of doing something in court there is no evidence they did, if you accuse someone of being a poacher, that would mean they had prior been convicted of poaching. you can't call someone who isn't charged with poaching, which they wern't apparently, nor convicted of poaching, a poacher, you are innocent until proven guilty. That totally should have gutted their case of arson for poaching because there was no evidence of poaching.

Most of their case rested on a relative that was outcast and had a vendetta against them, prior to the case, that doesn't look good and atlest the judge threw out that testimony. None the less the whole case is hogwash.

None the less protests are protests and in free societies the right of free speech exists.

protestors need to exercise respect and realize though that if you break the law when you protest you are still breaking the law.

As for that land, not sure if there is fee to use it, if not they arn't exactly trespassing, but they likely need to leave it if asked, and they may have already and if they havn't they probably will be, and if they don't or don't follow police orders then it could be problems on a breach.

None the less this is a protest for all the right reasons. The convictions appear as total hogwash, and the appeal after their plea deal that didn't allow them to appeal was just outrageous. The elements of the crime didn't even exist, because the fires wern't started on federal land.

Then there is the property damage aspect, what valuable property was in those acres that had a use by

How is the federal govn't having fires burn their property not arson and they have to sit and watch their property get lit on fire, but they can't start a fire to stop their property from burning, it must be a bloody defence against arson to stop the fire. why the heck isn't it a legal defence against arson that the act was to stop arson of your own property?

Normally people are entitled to defence of person and property.

http://www.oregonlaws.org/ors/161.229

If they were lighting up spreading the fire onto the hammonds property I think that would constitute an act of criminal mischeif - if this were anything but a fire,

this all comes down to the federal government not being accountable for property damage in their fire operations, and apprently there are people who think they have been negligent or intentional due to not allocating enough resource to stop the spread of fires onto private property

worse they arn't allowing private land owners to fight the fires using the same tools they use.

something ain't right, they need to coordinate, because all this has been caused by the federal government not putting out fires.

case #1 county should have contacted the feds as they should have a fire plan in and informed them of the burn, and allocated observation of the fire or had a resource to put it out if it endangered anything of worth, which it clearly didn't because it was let burn out more or less.

case #2 they should have put the private land as a higher priority than the federal land and set up the line and attack to protect the private property, not the public land, that is just how it is done. the private land has real value the crown land unless there are some assets there, which there wern't any notable should have been sacrificed for the commercial land.

something is just totally wrong with all this, it makes no sense.

if scrub land ain't being used for grazing in those parts what it's value, really?

Ontop of the sentence they paid $400,000 in fines, and you'd think for a couple hundred dollars of assessed value, that 400000 dollar fine would have been over the top in itself. It is absolute madness what they are doing to these people for what happened.

What gets me is that the liberal press in Canada is lying about the facts
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/oregon-federal-building-standoff-things-to-know-1.3387696

A commentor there invoked Timmothy McVeigh, calling these guys just like him, really?

Wow didn't realize he was executed like 3 months to the day prior to 911. by lethal injection.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think it will fizzle out in the media unless the communist in chief decides to use it to restrict guns more. 

The whole federal land scheme is unconstitutional anyway. That land should have been given to the people of the state of Oregon in 1859.


----------

